# no hi serà mai



## gvergara

Hola:

Què vol dir _no hi serà mai_? _Esdevenir, ocórrer_?

_Això dóna a entendre que hi ha sintonia entre els dos partits majoritaris al govern, però no s0acaba de veure clar. Sobretot quan uns aposten pel diàleg (penso que *no hi serà mai*, això han demostrat altres vegades), i altres per tirar endavant amb la DUI o, si més no, ..._

Gràcies per endavant,

Gonzalo


----------



## Circunflejo

Existir. És a dir, que mai hi haurà diàleg.


----------



## Dymn

Circunflejo said:


> Existir. És a dir, que mai haurà diàleg.


Exacte, que mai _hi _haurà diàleg.


----------



## Xiscomx

Sí, i també _Penso que no hi haurà mai consell_.


----------



## gvergara

Gràcies a tots! I aquesta és una expressió fixa, sempre sé la pot emprar quan volem dir que hom no esdevindrà pas?


----------



## Olaszinhok

Dymn said:


> Exacte, que mai _hi _haurà diàleg.


No caldria fer servir la doble negació en aqueix cas? … que mai* no *hi haurà diàleg?! Pot ser que sigui més aviat formal avui en dia? De tota manera, en els llibres de text de català recomanen que s'empri. És clar, no vull corregir un parlant nadiu.


----------



## Dymn

És optatiu, i a mi almenys en aquest cas em sonen igual de bé, sense ser una més formal o menys.



gvergara said:


> Gràcies a tots! I aquesta és una expressió fixa, sempre sé la pot emprar quan volem dir que hom no esdevindrà pas?


_Ser-hi_ vol dir ser present en algun lloc, normalment és el que diem quan en castellà es diria "_estar_" (sense complements) o "_estar ahí_". Per exemple:

_Laura no está. = La Laura no hi és.
Sé que siempre estarás ahí. = Sé que sempre hi seràs._ (fent-me costat)

Per cert, _hom _és un pronom que substitueix una persona indeterminada, per tant _hom _no pot "esdevenir".


----------



## Circunflejo

Olaszinhok said:


> De tota manera, en els llibres de text de català recomanen que s'empri. És clar, no vull corregir un parlant nadiu.


Com em va a dir una catalanoparlant fa molts (d')anys, el català dels llibres de text no es sembla _res _al que parlo al carrer.


----------



## Penyafort

Olaszinhok said:


> No caldria fer servir la doble negació en aqueix cas? … que mai* no *hi haurà diàleg?! Pot ser que sigui més aviat formal avui en dia? De tota manera, en els llibres de text de català recomanen que s'empri. És clar, no vull corregir un parlant nadiu.



Jo sí la faig anar tot sovint, i és aconsellable. Ara bé, quan va davant el verb, no és obligatòria.

L'ordre és important en aquests casos. Pot ser el mateix dir _No hi vens mai _i _Mai (no) hi vens_, però la cosa canvia si ho fem interrogatiu: _Hi vens mai?_ per mi no és ben bé el mateix que _No hi vens mai?_


----------



## Olaszinhok

dymn; circunflejo; penyafort.

Moltes gràcies per les vostres respostes.


----------

